# Anyone deal with phenomjones on eBay?



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Sold my Morel Ultimo to this buyer: phenomjones. Wanted to see if anyone on the forum has sold anything to him. History of expensive Arc amps and some other car audio stuff. Seems okay but I'm extremely paranoid.

Anyone? He's selling one of those rare JBL Crown amps for like $2500.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

????


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Why does it bother you?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Why does it bother you?


He is paranoid.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Why does what bother me? The Crown amp? No concern there - just thought it was cool.

I really can't be getting screwed is all so, just checking up. Seems like a no. We all know how eBay can be.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Victor_inox said:


> He is paranoid.


Correct. :worried:

Is anyone NOT selling car audio on eBay who is on this forum?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

sirbOOm said:


> Correct. :worried:
> 
> Is anyone NOT selling car audio on eBay who is on this forum?


I don`t. **** ebay.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Scary to sell on ebay anymore. 45 days to file a complaint and get a return. Anything can happen in 45 days to car audio gear.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Maybe only one in 1000 chance, that there might be an issue. I would not worry about it

Did you take note of the S/N and paid for shipping insurance?


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> I really can't be getting screwed is all so, just checking up. Seems like a no. We all know how eBay can be.


Golden rule of ebay: Never sell anything that you can't afford to lose.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> He is paranoid.



But is he paranoid enough?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I have and will sell ANYTHING on eBay, beanie babies, muscle cars, etc. But I don't sell car audio, too sketchy lol.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

BlackHHR said:


> Scary to sell on ebay anymore. 45 days to file a complaint and get a return. Anything can happen in 45 days to car audio gear.


I think that just changed to something like 6 months on PayPal. Buy a nice pair of Dyns, use them for 6 months, then return them to get your full money back. Messed up. Someone posted it here on the forum and it was due to kick in sometime this month (Nov 2014).


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Take video evidence of something in good working order, show newspaper with dates, all that rot - and you can still be screwed. But that's the risk you take, I suppose, to broaden your potential buyer pool.

All you can do is what you can do.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

fcarpio said:


> I think that just changed to something like 6 months on PayPal. Buy a nice pair of Dyns, use them for 6 months, then return them to get your full money back. Messed up. Someone posted it here on the forum and it was due to kick in sometime this month (Nov 2014).


Ouch!!! I thought I read that on here a while back but had not taken the time to confirm that info. 
Quick way to put a small mom and pop out of business.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I think I'm just going to have to sell it... nobody's buying a Morel for more than half of new here so, what am I gonna do... haha. Ohwell. I'm not a horder.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Well I won't be selling it. As an honest seller, I can't. Seems it must have been damaged by my f'd up ZED Minotaur because it rattles a lot when operating - sounds sorta blown. Guess I'll get a recone kit for it. I had this Ultimo in a sealed box in there the first time I noticed the ZED going nuts. Guess I didn't noticed because I took it out of the car when I took out the ZED amp. Isn't that spectacular?! Of course now I get negative feedback filled with lies and half truths for being honest... awesome.


----------

